# 150 gallon tank. Filtration?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm toying around with the idea of getting a big 9 footer. My Jack Dempsy's are getting a bit big for the 3 foot tank and I might as well go BIG if I'm going bigger.

So, what's the most cost/generally effective filtration solution for such a big tank? I only have experience with juwel, "fill with water and your away" tanks, so this is a bit new to me.



Edit: That's 150 imperial gallons.


----------



## zyglet1 (Jul 1, 2009)

My suggestion would be under gravel filters... they function well and the cichlid's do not need all the benefits that a canister filter would provide. Cheapest would be undergravel filters, second choice would be two aqua-clear hang on the back filters... maybe two 70's.... with all fish you have to make sure you do your chores too and clean the gravel during water changes... especially with cichlids.... enjoy


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

sump


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I cant find those aquaclear filters available here in the UK, will have a look for alternatives of a similar nature though. Look like a really good solution.

Under gravel looks like an option, though my preferred substrate is sand. Wouldn't hurt to change that though I guess.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some more information on sumps. I cant really find any explanation with google..


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Personally, I am not a fan of UGF.

I run an Eheim classic 2217, along with two Emperor 400s on my 210 gal. Works well for me.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd personally always go with Eheim again, experienced around with many other filters before, but that's my favorite/ most effective one


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

That Eheim looks like it would be the perfect fit. It would allow me to use sand, has about the right turnover and is very cost effective by the looks of things. Not bad on the old power consumption either. 

Now to plan the lighting and buy some 2x4 for the cabinet..

Thanks for the help guys. Very quick responses and all friendly answers.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i would also go with some type of canister filter and NOT and under gravel filter for sucha tank that size.....Personal preference on brand is your choice, to me canisters are all but the same in function from brand to brand......Zyglet, what are the benefits that a cichlid wouldnt need from a canister filter?.......Just curious from that statement


----------



## Sageo3000 (Apr 23, 2009)

wet/dry, relatively easy do it yourself project.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats on your new tank! when it comes to filtration i believe in the more is better theory. i run 2 rena xp 4 and a eheim ecco 2036 on my 90 gallon oscar tank.. as long as you monitor your water flow ( its not a washing machine) you will be able to keep the tank clear and healthy. thats my opinion lol


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Aye, I haven't bought it yet! 

I don't quite understand how sumps and wet/dry's etc work yet. A trip to my LFS at the weekend should solve that. It will also probably result in some new fish too, not that I have much room for them. Not worry, it will give me yet another reason for the new tank..


----------

